# Need ID Please...



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Im doing this in favor of a friend..









Go here for more info...
http://www.my-mac.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6284

Seems to be rootless.. And doesn't seem to be any type of simple plant matter(algae)

Drew


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

That color looks like a dying plant or some kind of black beard algae.

We need more details or better pictures to really ID it.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Doesn't seem to be BBA.. I hear some LFS in my country are even selling it... 

I will grab more info for you guys in a while... Better pictures will come at the latest tomorrow. 

Drew


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Looks like dead/dying Phoenix Moss to me. Though I do remember hearing something about a red/brown moss from the moss guy in Malaysia that was selling on aquabid.


----------



## wyeto (May 25, 2008)

It sorta looks like this http://www.aquabotanicstore.com/PhotoGallery.asp?ProductCode=Phf in the first pic on the left on the dw couldnt ever figure out what that was but looks somewhat similar.


----------



## caseyhoo (May 24, 2006)

Close up photo taken by DOM


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

wow


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Wooah that is definitely not something I've seen before.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Please update!!

Anyone know what this is?


----------



## Nexed (Aug 7, 2008)

Definitely nothing like that on the archives...


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like some kind of freshwater seaweed or strange liverwort to me, though I have no idea.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

It looks like it forms new plantlets like a java/windelov fern.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Still nobody knows?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Zapins.. sorry for the slow update was away from APC for some time.. and CaseyHoo welcome to APC from MAC hahah!!!(oh by the way MAC is.. www.my-mac.net  )

Thanks for putting up the close-up shots..

They are a type of Liverwort...

Drew
-case almost close.. will pry in more info in a while.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Well It is definitely a type of liverwort.. 

CaseyHoo being the proud owner of that picture.. should know that..

It can root itself to the wood/rock.. almost like a type of moss.. it produces new leaves as it goes.. exotic plant.. but it is good as a collection.. I cannot imagine seeing this plant in IALPC contest winner's tank.. would look like algae from far..

Drew


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm... thanks for the update!

I'd love to know the species name of it, or even better buy a little of it 

Any chance of either of these happening??


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Being all the way in Malaysia.. And not being mine.. I'd say the chances are slim lol!! Try asking your local dealers 

Drew


----------



## Idiopathogen (Aug 27, 2008)

It looks like a dying moss to me.

Is it propagating and growing in this brown form?

Got a microscope?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi,

compare to the picture in this thread:
http://www.killies.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3616
and here:
http://www.oyla.de/cgi-bin/designs/...ext&id=02132831&userid=89855347&starteintrag=
http://maly5036.fotosik.pl/albumy/285777.html#e
http://szemian.fotosik.pl/albumy/288037.html

Discussions:
http://forum.aquatic-gardeners.org/viewtopic.php?=&p=2401
in Polish:
http://www.wszim-sochaczew.edu.pl/mchy/forum_posts.asp?TID=402&PN=1 
in German:
http://www.aquaristikimdetail.de/wbb-3/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=5043&highlight=caloglossa 
http://www.aquaticjewels.info/FORUM/thread.php?threadid=497

This is a red algae (rhodophyte) of the genus *Caloglossa* (Family Delesseriaceae). There are a few aquarists in Germany with probably the same odd algae. Such kind of algae also turned up at one of my tanks ca 10 years ago in Berlin. Dr. Maike Lorentz (phycologist, University of Goettingen, Germany) detected it as a Caloglossa, and I've tried to identify it with a book about freshwater red algae, and it seems to be close to Caloglossa beccarii. But there are a few characters that don't fit. Therefore I call my red algae Caloglossa cf. beccarii.

Most caloglossas grow in warm regions of the world at coasts in brackish or seawater, e.g. on mangrove trees. But there are a few freshwater species, too.

Another odd red algae in aquariums is Thorea. But it does not consist of leaflet-like structures but of thick slimy strings.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Beautiful microscope photos of Caloglossa (beneath):
http://www.aquamax.de/HG06UG12.htm


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm, I'll ask my algae professor if he can verify its identity.


----------

